# There has to be an easy way to place transfer tape, with rhinestone design, onto a shirt straight.



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I know there has to be an easy way to place a rhinestone pattern to a shirt, or any transfer for that matter. I currently use a tape measure for transfers. Not so easy, even less so with rhinestones. Suggestions or solutions please.

Thanks
Harley
CHW Designs


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I find the middle of transfer (the design not the paper or tape) and make a small crease in the transfer tape or mark with a sharpie on the top and bottom edges. I fold the shirt in half lengthwise and heat press a center crease in the shirt. I line up the marks on the transfer with the center crease on the shirt. I use the width of my fingers or hand to determine the distance down from the collar to place the top of the transfer design (not the top of the transfer tape or paper). Works pretty well for me.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use T Square It...an alignment tool from Welcome to Heat Press Essentials


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ditto PJ, crease the center of the shirt with the press, mark the middle of the design, line them up and press on the shirt. Easiest way I have found without spending money on an alignment tool although I have read great reviews on it.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> Ditto PJ, crease the center of the shirt with the press, mark the middle of the design, line them up and press on the shirt. Easiest way I have found without spending money on an alignment tool although I have read great reviews on it.


Me too...works perfect every time! It use to take me forever when I was trying to measure or eyeball it. With the center shirt press and creasing the center of the transfer method it has made pressing so much faster.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Remember: Do not use the tag as the center of shirt

I like the suggestions of the crease after you fold the shirt in half


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, In all I do I measure 3 times before I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I grab the shirt under each arm and fold it there.I then lay it on my press about 4 -6 inches(depending on the size of my design).that will leave a nice little box where the heat press was and a line where the seam was pressed. then unfold and fold shirt in half lenthwise and press for the center seam.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I really disliked folding my transfers in half....so I found myself a zero centering ruler at the craft store. Cost $5. I believe it was in the scrapbooking section although the drafting section probably has one too. It's much faster and easier than folding.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Harley,

First, let me say that trying to make sure the design is straight before pressing makes me crazy sometimes. I have a system in place that I use.....everyone has to find their own.

I fold the shirt in half and press. Then I pull up my design on my computer and select it. This puts little red dots in the middle of the design. My heat press is right next to a countertop. I have very carefully taped a straight line from the back to the front of the countertop, near my heat press. Then I line up the crease in the shirt along the straight line of tape. Then I line up the center of the design on the transfer tape along the crease of the shirt. Then I take my t-square, put it at the bottom of the countertop, and make sure the design is straight across the bottom with the t-square. Then I can move the shirt from the countertop to the heat press and press! I find it much easier to get everything straight working on the countertop than on the heat press. 

Can you tell I put a lot of time and worry into getting my design straight? LOL. Ridiculous! But rhinestones look really crooked if they are crooked! I know some people on here do it much more simply, or even just eyeball it, but I can't. 

Good luck finding your system!


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lin77 said:


> I really disliked folding my transfers in half....so I found myself a zero centering ruler at the craft store. Cost $5. I believe it was in the scrapbooking section although the drafting section probably has one too. It's much faster and easier than folding.


How do you use it? What is the difference between that and a regular ruler?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> I use T Square It...an alignment tool from Welcome to Heat Press Essentials


i use this as well. sometimes it helps to fold the shirt in half and press a straight centerline as well into the shirt, then getting it perfect is pretty easy.


----------

